

Take The Rejection Therapy Challenge - caseyalbert
http://www.businessinsider.com/take-the-rejection-therapy-challenge-2010-10

======
angelicah
I'm one who would probably benefit from this sort of radical treatment, but
I'm way too chicken.

------
gusecooper
Along the same lines as Paul Buchheit's "Serendipity Finds You" piece, except
Rejection Therapy is the actual prescription to beating (what he calls) ego-
fear. Fascinating.

------
leonardheaton
social anxiety is a staggering problem. I've read that 1 in 4 adults have it
(citation needed, too lazy to look it up).

If this gives people hope, an alternative to gobbling prescription drugs, then
all the power to it.

